# Timber Yard



## JanandGaylin (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi All

We are in Martinchelle, Santarem near Abrantes, does anyone know where we could find a timber yard? I have been to all the usual DIY stores but they are very limited in timber supply and very expensive. Does something like timber yards actually exist in portugal?

Cheers 

Jan


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

JanandGaylin said:


> Hi All
> 
> We are in Martinchelle, Santarem near Abrantes, does anyone know where we could find a timber yard? I have been to all the usual DIY stores but they are very limited in timber supply and very expensive. Does something like timber yards actually exist in portugal?
> 
> ...


Yes.
Near where they have trees growing for timber - we have saw mills (not timber yards) who will discuss and cut whatever wood they can get to your specification. As wood/lumber/timber is not the "go to" material for construction due 
A, not growing forests of Nordic straight trees
B Woodworm/molds/fire 
They are, generally, not wasting their time importing and storing the stuff. Did you not notice the lack of timber houses and in house construction?


----------



## JanandGaylin (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi,

Thank you for the reply and the info, i have noticed the lck of timber structures but I thought timber was also used for other things hence the reason I asked. I see timber is also used for replacing old roof beams but just have not seen it in any of the stores. I will search for a saw mill thanks again really good help.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Roof beams of timber were traditionally straightish branches off trees like the ubiquitous Eucalyptus tees (a hard wood) which is why, if you look, traditional stone houses have good roofs with no insulation but not straight ones. Modern replacements are things like block and beam with insulation, Boring insects, woodworm etc. will destroy a wood roof or floor in one season if the moisture content is 11% (as a guess). Wood tends not to be seasoned. Wood here had two main uses, one was for stoppering wine bottles - that's why the bottles here mainly have cork and not screw caps - cork oaks are protected, and the second use is for pulping or burning to produce heat so Eucalyptus is cut every 7 (?) years in rotation and it naturally regrows from the cut stump. Often processed to make heating pellets.


----------



## JanandGaylin (Apr 27, 2020)

That makes a lot of sense and thanks a lot as it really helps me deciding what my next step would be, there are a few things I would like to do with wood but I have decided to get a 20ft container as a workshop and for any other uses I will pack the container here with treated wood from the UK, well, that is if we come out of lockdown soon, if only Portugal was finished before lockdown I could have sat on my patio with a nice wine .

Thanks again that was valuable information.

All the best, stay safe and healthy.

Cheers

Jan


----------



## Martin Lord (Jul 1, 2020)

*Timber*

Hi Do you have any idea of how much to ship a 20ft container to portugal.
By truch or ship.
Thanks


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Martin Lord said:


> Hi Do you have any idea of how much to ship a 20ft container to portugal.
> By truch or ship.
> Thanks


You could try this site for quotes - assumes you have the container and it's got stuff in.

https://www.shiply.com/


----------

